# AUTOMATOR Service effectué en double.



## fab18340 (7 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai créé un service avec Automator permettant de fusionner plusieurs .PDF.
Le service fonctionne sauf qu'il combine en double les PDF comme si le service était exécuté deux fois à la suite.

Pour créer ce service, j'ai suivi cette vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2wk4lr6fzg

Si vous avez une solution...

En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## sgamel (8 Août 2014)

Quand on a l'impression qu'un service est exécuté deux fois c'est en général à cause de la traduction d'un processus simple en service.

En effet, les services vont récupérer des données (du type indiqué dans le bandeau) à partir de l'application qui appelle le service.

Ainsi, les modules d'impression vont récupérer des fichiers PDF.

Les services qui manipulent des fichiers, vont, lorsqu'ils sont appelés à partir du Finder, obtenir la sélection de ce dernier.

Inutile donc d'ajouter une action pour récupérer la sélection du Finder. Cela ne sert que lorsqu'on veut mettre au point son service pour le mode pas-a-pas dans Automator.

Il faut obligatoirement l'enlever lorsqu'on utilise le service à partir du Finder.


Voila pour l'explication. 

Une réponse que tu aura dans le dernier chapitre d'"Automatisez sous Mac"


----------



## fab18340 (9 Août 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse précise ! 

Je viens d'acheter ce livre sur iBooks.  

Merci encore.


----------

